# For Rotorwash



## Frisco-Kid (Jan 2, 2005)

:mrgreen: 

http://www.brownielocks.com/balladofthegreenberetsWAVE.html

 hel;  army;  camo;  drill;  uzi,  sal;


----------



## rotorwash (Jan 3, 2005)

(sniff sniff) brings tears to my eyes.  Thanks Tom.  

I like the Marine Corp "this is my rifle" poem, but I think it is much too solemn.  Remember the Army "this is my rifle" poem?

This is my rifle,
this is my gun.

This is for killing,
this is for fun.

Much more to the point, don't you think?

RW


----------



## Frisco-Kid (Jan 3, 2005)

Y're welcome, Bud. Yeah, I liked our "rifle" poem. Personally, I don't think a Marine wrote that other one. I never met a Marine that was that articulate  :mrgreen: . 

When my son was trying to decide which service to go into years ago, I told him the Marines weren't even an option for him.......his IQ was too high  :lol: . He ended up in the Air Force. He was smarter than his Ol' Man  :mrgreen: .


----------



## rotorwash (Jan 3, 2005)

My pa-in-law was an AF MG.  Imagine his reaction when his daughter drug home an Army non-com, SF no less.  Glad to say she wasn't ruined by the rank in the family, she is an incredible lady.  Not sure the old man ever got over me.  I urged my stepson to join the Coast Guard, but he thought it was too dangerous - he drives LA freeways every day, go figure.

RW


----------



## 03Fox2/1 (Mar 30, 2010)

To whom it may concern:

 I guess I need to read more of these older posts, they are very informative.
 I gotta say, I am a bit taken aback by the obvious dislike if not contempt for the Marine Corps, as expressed by my friend Tom to rotorwash. To me, this entire exchange is disrespectful to myself and all those who wear or have worn the uniform of the United States Marine Corps.
 I guess it just goes to show you that one must always be vigilant about the motives of those who profess respect to your face and yet show extreme bias otherwise.   
 Personally, I have met many people in my life that were both articulate and well versed on many subjects and many of these were even Marines. People like my Dad, who earned a BS from Michigan State while still a full time Marine and retired as a Sgt. Major. Most of them were not ignorant enough to make blanket statements that express personal condemnation of an entire branch of service and offer insults about their intelligence. So much for high IQ's or lack of being the issue here.
I would also like to say that when I was in boot camp back in early '68 at MCRD San Diego, we were told, "This is my rifle and this is my gun, One is for fighting and one is for fun." No one said or took credit for this being from a poem written by a Marine. We just learned it from the lips of our D.I. while we took turns holding the objects in question.
And for the record, any site that misspells the name of the Marine Corps should be suspect with anyone as far as credibility and accuracy is concerned.
 You know, I always admired the Green Berets and Barry Sadler and I still do. I also admire the Airborne troops and have no problem with their motivation or mental capacity. I consider us brothers and more similar then different, equal or not, I respect both branches too much to spread slander about either.

Semper Fidelis,  Fox


----------



## Frisco-Kid (Mar 30, 2010)

Scott, lighten up Bud. All of this was, of course, said with tongue-in-cheek. It's just some friendly branch rivalry and ribbing, a long-standing tradition and accepted pastime in most circles. All of it was said with a smile and in jest without one shred of malice, so don't take it in a spirit that it wasn't given in. I, of course, have nothing but the highest regard and respect for the United States Marine Corps. If it offended you in any way I profusely apologize. I would never say anything offensive to you in a mean spirited way. I know you to be one of the most articulate people that I know, but you need to have a thicker hide, a better sense of humor, and a bigger smile.

SEMPER FI, my friend.


----------



## 03Fox2/1 (Mar 31, 2010)

Lighten up Bud ? Said with tongue in cheek ?
 Just friendly branch rivalry. Long-standing tradition..... yes, I agree to these last two as being universally popular and acceptable banter, but we all know that fine line that exists between humor and real insults.
 Also, when it is meant as fun and not as genuine insults, it is usually between two members of different services talking to each other, not Army Airborne saying it about Marines to someone in Army Special Forces on a public forum for all to read. To me this does look like something else and if I'm wrong, I apologize but I don't know any other way to interpret it other then as it was written.
And the thickness of my skin is also not the issue. I lost my sense of humor long ago, the same reason I developed a very thick skin thanks to my ungrateful nation that believed the war and the warrior were one and the same, hate one and you discard the other. I do however still allow a few to get to me. They are the ones I still trust and the ones I still have confidence in and my grunt brothers from VietNam are always welcome in my home and in my heart. That is why, my friend, your words have wounded me in a way that few others can get away with.

Semper Fidelis, Scott


----------



## Frisco-Kid (Mar 31, 2010)

Well, Scott, that's one of the biggest disadvantages to "talking" on a computer; you weren't able to hear the inflections in my voice, see the smile on my lips or the mischieviousness and playfulness in my eyes. Someone could potentially take the simple greeting of a "hello" wrong if that were their level of sensitivity and mindset to begin with.

You and I have "known" each other on several of these forums for a number of years now. We have talked openly on forums, behind the scenes through PM's, and enjoyed each other's company on a telephone. We have read one anothers views, comments, and interactions with other vets. We have openly and privately shared each others pains and anguishes with each other, reached out to console one another, and have been sympathetic, empathetic, and supportive of each other. So, with knowing me as personally as you do, do you really, in your heart of hearts, believe me to be a malicious, mean-spirited person that harbours nothing but contempt and disrespect for Marines? Or any Veteran, for that matter? Your apparent readiness and willingness to quickly think the worst of me, even after my explanation of the spirit in which it was said and an apology for any way it may have offended you, both amazes me and hurts me deeply.

So, Scott, because of the high value that I place upon your friendship, I sincerely apologize to you for a second time. Believe me when I say that not too many people would elicit a second one from me. However, this second one doesn't possess any more sincerety and honesty than the first one did. Your words bit as only those coming from a friend can, which was, I assume, the intent. You felt hurt, angry, and justified. I get it. However, one of your statements truly saddened me; "I lost my sense of humor long ago." Of all the things that we risked losing to that war, both physically and emotionally, when we made the decision to serve there with all the courage and honor that we could personally muster, our senses of humor was among the most valuable. If a warrior has lost the capability to laugh at his situation, his friends, his enemies, and most importantly, himself, he has truly been severely "wounded." Taking one's life and one's self too seriously, is just as dangerous and detrimental as taking one's life or self too flippant and non-chalant, or with indifference. Maybe more so. Please give me a call sometime soon and let me try to put a smile on your face and a chuckle in your throat. You will always have a good friend in me, Scott. Believe that.

Semper Fidelis, Tom.


----------



## 03Fox2/1 (Mar 31, 2010)

Tom,
  My words were never meant to bring hurt or disappointment to you. I did not write them for effect, only to convey how much this incident had hurt me. I know your words were written five years ago and not to me, but still they had such a painful effect on me because I hold you and our friendship in such high esteem, and I still do.
 I want to thank you for being so gracious and understanding with my tendency to be overly sensitive in this instance to what I perceived as a true insult and betrayal by a trusted friend.
 I do believe you to be a most honorable man and I do believe now that you meant this only in jest and I apologize for allowing my emotions to speak for me instead of giving you the benefit of the doubt that you so deserve by your former words and actions.
 Unlike you, I did lose my sense of humor due to many related problems from my service in VietNam.  I make no excuses for myself and I desire no sympathy, I only offer this as hopefully part of an explanation you will understand. 
 Yes, in Nam, humor was one of the things that got us through the terrible days and nights of constant duty in the bush. The slow attrition of someone every day dying or being grievously wounded from booby traps or sniper or incoming and the constant patrolling and infrequent but deadly contact with our enemy. There was a time when only a grunt could see the humor in a bad situation and that was because we knew that out place in life, in that war, was so far down the chain of command and responsibility that we only had ourselves to look to for any kind of understanding of what was expected of us on a daily basis. I have written before about how we had righteous resignation along with righteous indignation about our unlikely survivability. 
 When I was a professional firefighter, we also had this same way of hiding our fears or discomforts behind humor. But we also had counselors and group meetings to air out the dirty laundry and stress management classes to deal with death and danger.
 But  during and after VietNam, nothing was offered and I internalized everything for over thirteen years before I attempted to seek assistance, and that turned out to be a remarkably fast and decisive failure back in 1983.
 So my friend, I am very flawed and that is a large part of who I am and I can no more change that then I can stop the sun from coming up tomorrow morning.
 What I can do is offer my hand in friendship, as you did to me several years ago on this site. I do hope you don't hold against me the fact that I seem to wear my emotions on my sleeve and despite my best intentions, sometimes I make mistakes.

Semper Fi and Go AIRBORNE,  Scott


----------



## GunBunnyInaMAB (Apr 1, 2010)

*Hi guys.

I'd just like to say a couple of things, as this is a public forum and all.  I'm a six year ARMY veteran from the LEBANON/GRENADA era, having been just 15 when the fall of Saigon ended the Vietnam War.  I'm also a member of American Legion Post 320, and if you think the trash talking on this site is bad, you oughta' check out one of our monthly meetings.  Our Post is definately Marine Corps heavy, but that doesn't stop the rest of us from ragging on them every time a new Marine is introduced to the membership, prior to being voted in.

The point is, we're a veteran's organization, who serve the needs of both other veterans and active duty personel and their families.  We may joke and rag on each other's branch of service, but when there is business to be done, we put all that aside and get down to the nitty-gritty!!

We also serve our community, and defend the Constitution of the United States of America.  There are more than enough people and countries out there who hate us just because we're Americans.  By banding together veterans from all the branches of the armed forces, from World War II, Korea, Vietnam, Lebanon, Grenada, The Gulf War, Iraq and Afgahnistan, we each earn a greater respect for each other's branch of service and as American Soldiers, Sailors, Airmen and Marines!!     


                                                 war;;   ship;  para; strafe;  sub;  cover;  brad;  soljeep;
*


----------



## Frisco-Kid (Apr 1, 2010)

03Fox2/1 said:


> Tom,
> What I can do is offer my hand in friendship, as you did to me several years ago on this site. I do hope you don't hold against me the fact that I seem to wear my emotions on my sleeve and despite my best intentions, sometimes I make mistakes.
> 
> Semper Fi and Go AIRBORNE,  Scott



Scott, I accept your hand with gusto and your words with an open heart. Consider this whole thing forgotten, my friend. I would still like to hear a laugh in your voice sometime in the near future, though. You take care of yourself, Marine.

SEMPER FI and AIRBORNE ALL THE WAY!!


----------



## 03Fox2/1 (Apr 3, 2010)

Back at you Bro ,

Scott


----------

